
Whats the Difference Between Youtube Today and Broadcast Networks? - peter123
http://blogmaverick.com/2009/09/03/whats-the-difference-between-youtube-today-and-broadcast-networks/
======
paul9290
I know YouTube has TV shows available to watch, but it does not and I am
thinking due to exclusive deals will not have any ABC, NBC or Fox shows due to
Hulu. Thus for me I associate TV showing watching with Hulu and go there daily
to catch some shows. When I want to watch a news clip or hear a song or watch
a music video I search & go to Youtube. I wonder how many other HUlu users
know TV shows are on youtube & whether they bother using YouTube for such?

